# Cyps in NYC



## NYEric (May 14, 2018)

Of course not blooming yet, but they seem to have survived having their protective blanket stolen by homeless people last winter. 



Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 14, 2018)

Great news. What variety are these?


----------



## Tom-DE (May 14, 2018)

Looks good, Eric. I admire you for all the troubles you have gone through for Cyps.......... 

I have cyp. acaule(common name--pink lady slipper) blooming in our yard(woods) now. Yesterday when I cleaned up the yard after the storm, I spotted a Cyp. acaule alba. I have seen lighter colored ones but I have never seen the alba form of this species in our woods. I wonder how rare it is. Got to take a photo of it tomorrow before I go on my trip.


----------



## xiphius (May 15, 2018)

Nice! What's your potting mix? Looks like a lot of LECA in there.


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2018)

Big ones are pubecense, little ones are parviflorum - Tom Nelson was selling rescues on Orchidmall. My order got spaced but finally last winter... 
Mix is potting soil under the leca.
Actually i realized there is some inorganic Cyp mix under the leca also.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 15, 2018)

A Cyp Grows in Manhattan! Good luck with them Eric - flowering size?


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2018)

Hopefully!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 16, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Hopefully!



Ha ha!:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2018)

Ladies and gentlemen, we have buds!



Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2018)

I must thank my girlfriend, who planted these while I was away. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JPMC (May 23, 2018)

Exciting!


----------



## Don I (May 24, 2018)

Nice Eric the ones in my yard and in the wild are at about the same progression.
Don


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2018)

Bad news. The parviflorum blasted due to the 95F heat one day, and something attacked the pubescens. Anyway, , here are the 2 pots along with a pot of Bletilla striatas. I am going to add some Epipactis helliborine I found on the lawn at work later.




Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 8, 2018)

Bummer. At least they look healthy.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks. I will orders some more to add to the pots this fall.


----------



## naoki (Jun 11, 2018)

Bummer, I hope it will do well next year!


----------

